# Strongpoint Corbiere, Jersey -February, 2010



## Lightbuoy (Mar 10, 2010)

*Strongpoint Corbiere, Jersey* -part 1

First stop on a break away in the sunny (but chilly) Channel Islands

*German WW2 Observation Tower (converted into a self-catering apartment!)*














































































More to follow.....


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 10, 2010)

*Strongpoint Corbiere, Jersey* -part 2

*German WW2 Bunkers*
























































































































































































*A few of the Lighthouse*









































Thanks for looking


----------



## chris (Mar 10, 2010)

Fantastic buildings and set of photos - really want to go out there. 

What's the lowest cost way of getting to the Channel Islansds (short of swimming)?


----------



## Winch It In (Mar 10, 2010)

Absolutely Awesome Photos...particularly love the picture looking down the gun barrel.


----------



## mk1kebab (Mar 10, 2010)

very nice bunkers, i will have to get over there sometime!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 10, 2010)

Fabulous stuff, Lb. I love that the observation tower is now a holiday apartment! 
I really must get over there at some point...tis not a million miles away.
Great pics.


----------



## Engineer (Mar 10, 2010)

*Strongpoint*

Very nice pics. Brings back some memories, we spent our honeymoon there in 1970. Most of those places were derelict and we still have the entrenching tool we bought to access some.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 10, 2010)

*Chris* -flew over with Aurigny from Stansted (only 1 hour flight, loads of leg room and choice of complimentary drink and snack!!!)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone!


----------



## cptpies (Mar 11, 2010)

Excellent post Lightbouy, It's nice to see some of the other sides efforts for a change. The Germans do a good line in menacing pillboxes as opposed to our quaint little polygons.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 11, 2010)

Ooooooooooooooh this brings back memories Lb.  went to Jersey with the school back in 1977 and I was on at the driver of the coach to stop so we could have a look around, but he wouldn't.  They look in excellent condition, and love the observation tower now as an apartment. What views they have.  

Nice work Lb, the bunker looks great. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## manof2worlds (Mar 11, 2010)

What a great set of photos. I'm another one this brings back memories to, I've been to Jersey several times and it's an urbexer's paradise if they're into WWII stuff. I can remember as a 7 year old playing aound those bunkers when we went on a picnic to Corbiere. My late father loved Corbiere. Nice one dude and thanks for sharing


----------



## chris (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks Lighbuoy


----------



## dead pigeon (Mar 11, 2010)

Aside from the obvious historical value theres some superb geometry going on. A real treat, i would be there for hours if i went.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 11, 2010)

cptpies said:


> Excellent post Lightbouy, It's nice to see some of the other sides efforts for a change. The Germans do a good line in menacing pillboxes as opposed to our quaint little polygons.



Thanks 
Know what ya mean -good example of German "Brutalist" Architecture -all down the west coast of Jersey are a whole chain of defences -guessing that the Germans considered this side of the Island to be the most exposed and vunerable?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 11, 2010)

smileysal said:


> Ooooooooooooooh this brings back memories Lb.  went to Jersey with the school back in 1977 and I was on at the driver of the coach to stop so we could have a look around, but he wouldn't.  They look in excellent condition, and love the observation tower now as an apartment. What views they have.
> 
> Nice work Lb, the bunker looks great.
> 
> ...



Cheers ol' Gal 

Hmm, sounds like our School must have been on a tight budget -we went to the Isle of Wight 

Found the link to the Apartment for hire.....

http://www.historic-uk.com/StayUK/South/Cottages/LaCorbiereRadioTower.htm


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 11, 2010)

manof2worlds said:


> What a great set of photos. I'm another one this brings back memories to, I've been to Jersey several times and it's an urbexer's paradise if they're into WWII stuff. I can remember as a 7 year old playing aound those bunkers when we went on a picnic to Corbiere. My late father loved Corbiere. Nice one dude and thanks for sharing



Thanks MO'2W 

There are indeed LOADS of military structures and WW2 stuff -I feel that a return visit is required, dedicated solely to explore -just got to persuade the better 'alf! 

Did you get any photos from your trips?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 11, 2010)

dead pigeon said:


> .....i would be there for hours if i went.



I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## Lone Explorer (Mar 12, 2010)

Jersey - I been there lots of time as my Sister live there. Are you still there Lightbuoy?
Have you been to the underground Hospital If I remember it had a name change. 

Have a look at Plemont Bay the views from the stairs going down to beach is just breath taking.
Pontins Hoilday site is at that end of island. It shutdown sometime early 200X.


----------



## hnmisty (Mar 13, 2010)

Brilliant pics  Am loving that the observation tower is now a flat, it would certainly be a novel place to stay...amazing views though! They can't lose much heat through the windows! 
You probably could get me to leave! 

Has anyone been inside the bunkers on their open days?


----------



## sunnybunny (Mar 15, 2010)

I went to Jersey about 2 years ago, on a ferry from weymouth. The whole island is littered with bunkers of one form or another, every corner you turn it seems another relic appears. One day I will return and spend more time exploring.


----------



## ford369 (Mar 16, 2010)

*strongpoint Corbiere*

having spent a bit of time in the channel islands over the last25 years I would say that anyone with an interest in Atlantik wall archeology must pay a visit as unlike many other sites these structures saw virtually no active service and so are very well preserved and fortunately have suffered little mindless vandalism over the years although much metal work was removed in 1953 in a scrap drive and also many bunkers have now been very well restored thanks to the excellent works of the channel islands occupation society,parts of atp corbiere being good examples check out their website for opening times
Nigel


----------

